# NetBeans: Sources beim Build paketieren



## bronks (14. Jan 2010)

Hi!

Kann man bei NetBeans irgendwo bestimmen, daß bei einem Build die Sources mit ins WAR gepackt werden?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## MQue (14. Jan 2010)

Du brauchst einfach nur auf das Projekt gehen, dann rechte MT, Properties, dann Build -> Packaging und dort auf Add File/Folder... und dann einfach den src Ordner mit einbeziehen.
lg


----------



## bronks (14. Jan 2010)

Danke! Mit der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Methode habe ich mir schon mal ärger eingehandelt, da im WAR die class files aktuell waren, aber java files noch vom letzten Build.

Aber, es geht doch ganz Einfach:  In den von Dir o.g. Packaging properties sind die java files im Exclude ... ...


----------

